
Ask HN: How to find an IT temp job abroad? - littlecranky67
I was wondering if there are any websites, forums, job boards etc. for IT or software engineering job roles that explicitly hire for a limited timeframe like 3&#x2F;6&#x2F;9&#x2F;12 months (freelancer or &quot;temp. permanent&quot;) and explicitly hire international, with english as project language (Think USA, Canada, Australia but open to all other Countries).<p>Background: I&#x27;ve been a freelance software engineer for 5 years in Germany and Switzerland, hopping between companies every 3-12 months. Most of the time I was on-site, living in hotels, short-term rentals etc. and returning back home every or every other weekend. Remote jobs, at least in Germany, are very scarce or pay a lot less in contrast to on-site. I really liked to discover the Cities and the surrounding areas in my spare time past working hours, and I wonder if there is a way to do this in an international context.<p>Now, I found some websites like jobbatical.com which seem to promote these kind of job adverts, but in detail it is just regular job adverts of companies looking for permanent placements. I&#x27;m rather looking for a mutual agreement where both sides - employer and employee - agree beforehand on the temporary nature of the arrangement. Given a certain seniority&#x2F;expert level, I am pretty convinced these kinds of short term employments are benefical to the hiring company (thats also why at least in Germany we have a very vivid freelancer on-site market).<p>TLDR: Do you know any jobboards, websites, forums where companies explicitly look for (senior) level IT experts (software engineering etc.) and are open to temporary employment, or do you have any suggestion of how to look for these kind of jobs?
======
gregjor
Regular employment on-site requires foreigners have a work permit/work visa,
not something companies want to hassle with for a short-term employee.

You can freelance without a work permit but you generally can’t work on site
for a company as a freelancer without proper documents that allow you to work
in the country. Remote freelancing gets around most of that problem.

------
Varqu
You can check on [https://swissdevjobs.ch](https://swissdevjobs.ch) -> filters
-> Job Type: Contract

There are a few offers but not too many, to be honest.

